# Cleaning White Sand / substrate



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi All,
I have started a plantation tank with 80 gallons, with using white sand (not marine) as a substrate, for 1/3 area , which was non planted. 
And it turned out to be a nightmare. Every third day, I could see a slight brown layer on the white sand, of dirt/ fish poop or dead leaves. The whole look and effect of white sand was getting hampered. 
I tried searching on net, but not much success, or there is no other option than syphon. That also you have to first disturb the sand with your fingers and do syphoning where the result are not upto the mark.
Solution: No doubt syphon is only solution, but we have to slightly modify our syphoning unit. 
1.	Take 2 nos of unused forks.
2.	Wash them properly.
3.	Tie them parallel to each other , to the front / cylindrical end of the syphoning unit.
4.	Place then in such a manner that the teeth of these forks should be max 1 inch ahead of the syphon unit.
5.	Dip the modified syphon unit into the tank and do the normal syphoning. But you have to remember her is . you have to literally plow the sand.
6.	This will raise all the mud / dirt and poop in water which could be easily syphoned.
Believe me the output is gr8.
Try this and get back to me with your views and suggestions.


----------



## Anostomus (Mar 14, 2013)

Try covering all around your tank the 4 first inch (at least as high as your soil or substrate) with duck tape to avoid as much as possible light from reaching the soil. Cover the back wall of your tank with a black tissue (I used large black plastic garbage bags) and most of all observe your tank and it's delicate balance. One of the best remedy for algae is plants plants and more plants. Surface plants, rooted plants etc etc... At a certain point you will see fluctuation and diminutions but it's never a problem that is fixed in a "snap"


----------

